# Charles W Morgain sailing ship (by an 8 year old)



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Our whole family enjoys building models. My youngest daughter (she turned 8 just a couple of months ago has built a few cars that she has enjoyed sharing on this forum. She then decided to tackle a sailing ship. She did everything on this model (well, I did help her with the rigging - she has a hard time with the knots), and she wanted to share her ship with everyone on this forum as well. 

She started with painting. She enjoyed most of it, but did get tired of painting a few times - we took a week to paint it all so that she never got too bored with it. She just worked on it when she wanted to. 



















Once we were done with painting, she started assembly. I would help her by trimming the pieces for her, but she seriously did put the whole thing together. When she was all done with the gluing and touching up the paint here and there, I helped her finish the rigging. 










Finally, she built a custom stand and background that would display her model in the manner she wanted to. Check this out:



















She is so proud of this, she has taken everyone up to her room to see it - not even visitors are safe... he he he


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That smile is what it's all about! She's clearly very proud of what she's created, and she should be! Sailing ships can be difficult, but it looks like she handled it well with your guidance (and a little assistance), and she has a good eye for color. Well done!

Any chance of getting a closer shot of the ship? I'd love to get a better look at it.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent work on the ship, and the custom diorama base makes it a winner! Congratulation on a great build!!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments - she is smiling wide now. Here are some close up pictures for you. She wanted to give the "thumbs up" in the second one.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work on the ship model... and the original background definitely adds to the overall appeal!! Nice work!!:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Interesting to see you've taught her the discipline of painting the parts while they're still on the sprues, like the instructions sometimes tell you...I was never patient enough for that!

Very nice work.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

As I suspected, it looks just as good up close; great use of color! If she's this good at modeling now, imagine how good she'll be in ten years, or twenty, or thirty! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Absolutely Great!

- GJS


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Love it. Always happy to see any kid doing something with their hands other than holding a video game controller. Instills pride and a sense of accomplishment. Nice job.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You sure she's only 8? That's a nice piece of work...has me thinking I should attack my Revell Jolly Roger sailing vessel!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Excellent job!!!
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great! That just gave me the biggest smile!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Top-knotch! At 8 Iwas still in my glue bomb period. If she keeps up on this, she is going to quickly have some pretty mad skills, no doubt!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Love it! Great to see kids getting into the hobby. She should be proud and loud.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job and you can tell she is proud of it. The colors and build and that homemade diorama make it extra special. I also noted the painted it over a week time frame as she felt good about doing it. That definitely helps to make it more enjoyable rather than forcing her to sit down and get it done, that will definitely help keep her interest up.

Bob K.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome build and diorama base. That will look very nice with her other diorama she created. What a proud smile she wears with good reason.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Only one word will do...WOW!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Absolutely AWESOME build!!! I didn't attempt a sailing ship until I was 16 or so ,(47 now) and it didn't turn out nearly as good as hers did.
Congratulations on a fabulous build.You did a fabulous job on not only the ship, but the diorama base too!! : ) :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Model on!! :wave:


Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic work:thumbsup:















Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!

Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow, everyone. She is sitting here with me reading all these comments and wearing a huge smile. Thank you, all. 

She wanted to write something too:

Thank you for saying nice comments about my work. You guys do a good job when you make models.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

She looks so happy! 
Great Work


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fantastic! Still trying to get my son into it!!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Fantastic, having fun is what its all about, and a great little model, very well done 5*+


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Keep a close eye on her. She will be setting up ebay accounts selling "pro-built" models in a short time. 

Excellent work!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful work, nice detailing! Very well done!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

*excellent*

Nice to see she had a great time doing this. Excellent job on the model and the base looks fun.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

She did a great job!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful work! Hat's off to the young lady. She's a fine ship builder with great skills and the right eye for details. Five stars Miss!

Regards,
Matt


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

She did an OUSTANDING job on this!! Tell her to keep up the GREAt work!!!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I'd be thrilled if my hand was that steady now. I built that kit at about the same age, and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nice job, I know at 8 I couldn't have made it look even 1/4 that good.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

A most impressive build! 
She has a real steady hand for an 8 year old.
I don't think I painted anything at her age. 
What a fine job she did!

Congratulations!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome job! But I really hate it when an 8 year old makes me feel like an amateur. :tongue:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I just read these comments to Gennie. She is so happy to hear these comments. She says to tell everyone thank you. She did just start on the Santa Maria today. She's done the Nina and the Pinta so far, so the Santa Maria will round out the new set. She is really enjoying doing these sailing ships, but she really hates the rigging. 

If anyone is interested and hasn't seen those other two ships, they are located in this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=326910


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> Thanks for the comments - she is smiling wide now. Here are some close up pictures for you. She wanted to give the "thumbs up" in the second one.


My turn :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Fantastic! love it:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

What a great build up!!! Your daughter should be very proud!!


----------

